# feeding a level 3-4 African Mantis: fruit flies or crickets



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi

I have recently received a level 3-4 female African Mantis. I was wondering if I should still try to feed her from a fruit fly culture or should I move on to small crickets. So far, she has not eaten the fruit fly that I put in her cage. Could this mean that she cannot even see it or could she be about to molt? She has hardly moved for the three days that I've had her. She just hangs from the top of the cage. Also, I have noticed that her lower body looks sort of curved into a "U" shape. Could this be a sign of molting or just the work of gravity? Should I even attempt to put any food in her container?


----------



## Max (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Welcome!

I Sometimes Just Leave 1-2 Fruit Flies In Their Container(Don't Make The Container Too Big Otherwise They Will Have Trouble Finding The Food). Don't Leave Crickets Because If The Mantid Is Molting, Crickets Can Harm Them.

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2005)

That size mantis a small cricket or roach is fine. Oh and that species doesn't move around that much so that is probably normal.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 5, 2005)

Today, my African Mantis finally devoured the cricket I put in because she did not notice the fruit flies. Only the leg was left last time I checked. Now, it is gone! Approximately when will she and the Chinese nymphs that hatched last Thursday or Friday be molting?


----------

